# Norwegian: to gross out



## Absu

Hello,

I  am wondering how to translate "to gross out", as in something is disgusting, in Norwegian. Some examples:

"You gross me out."
"I cannot think about that without grossing myself out."
"Spiders gross me out."

My dictionary has "gross" as an adjective, a noun (as in gross weight or income) and a verb (income), but not in the context I am looking for. I was wondering how one would go about translating something like this.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kirsitn

I don't think we have an equivalent verb in Norwegian - in most cases the translation would probably include the world "ekkel" (disgusting). 

"you gross me out" - nå er du (skikkelig) ekkel! 
"I cannot think about that without grossing myself out." - det er så ekkelt at jeg ikke klarer å tenke på det/jeg blir kvalm bare jeg tenker på det.
"Spiders gross me out." - edderkopper er ekle/edderkopper gir meg frysninger (på ryggen)

But maybe someone else can come up with a better expression.


----------



## Absu

Thanks for the input. I've used a modified version of the second example.


----------



## Frenchlover1

I was thinking of _vemmes over_, even though that is a bit dated maybe? Also _gjøre kvalm._

'Jeg vemmes over deg'/'Du gjør meg kvalm'/'Jeg blir kvalm av deg'


----------



## sendintheclowns

Frenchlover1 said:


> I was thinking of _vemmes over_, even though that is a bit dated maybe? Also _gjøre kvalm._
> 
> 'Jeg vemmes over deg'/'Du gjør meg kvalm'/'Jeg blir kvalm av deg'



"Du gjør meg kvalm" is a lot more serious than "du er ekkel". The former would imply that "You are disgusting/repulsive", whereas "ekkel" is more like "Don't play with your food, you're so gross!"


----------



## Frenchlover1

sendintheclowns said:


> "Du gjør meg kvalm" is a lot more serious than "du er ekkel". The former would imply that "You are disgusting/repulsive", whereas "ekkel" is more like "Don't play with your food, you're so gross!"



Agreed!  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Ben Jamin

sendintheclowns said:


> "Du gjør meg kvalm" is a lot more serious than "du er ekkel". The former would imply that "You are disgusting/repulsive", whereas "ekkel" is more like "Don't play with your food, you're so gross!"


 From the use i had heard I believed that the two words were approximately equally strong. Isn't the distinction you mention rather individual/local?


----------



## sendintheclowns

Ben Jamin said:


> From the use i had heard I believed that the two words were approximately equally strong. Isn't the distinction you mention rather individual/local?



Well, if somebody told me "Du gjør meg kvalm" I would be pretty upset, but if somebody said "Du er så ekkel" I would just laugh.

By the way, there is also the word "avsky(e)lig" = disgusting. Also pretty strong stuff.


----------



## Tech12

sendintheclowns said:


> Well, if somebody told me "Du gjør meg kvalm" I would be pretty upset, but if somebody said "Du er så ekkel" I would just laugh.



I agree with this.


----------

